# fyi....



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

I am not going to give a review you cant find online
but,,,

audioengine D1 DAC/ AMP (broken in for over 50+ hrs) / A5+ active speakers (just recvd,,, 3 hrs ago w/ no EQ ) very nice with no break-in even though I heard they req. they 30+ hrs .... pricey but very , very nice!


----------

